# Political Cartoons



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Burnthings




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## WingsOfGold




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Monello

GURPS said:


>


This artist is showing his privilege by excluding Asians in this cartoon.  My assumption is that Ben is a male, thus the HIS pronoun.  My apologies if he identifies as other than male.


----------



## Tech

Monello said:


> This artist is showing his privilege by excluding Asians in this cartoon.  My assumption is that Ben is a male, thus the HIS pronoun.  My apologies if he identifies as other than male.


The one middle left end looks a little jaundice.


----------



## Monello

Tech said:


> The one middle left end looks a little jaundice.


That's AOC.  Those are crazy eyes.


----------



## Bluecrqbe

Monello said:


> This artist is showing his privilege by excluding Asians in this cartoon.  My assumption is that Ben is a male, thus the HIS pronoun.  My apologies if he identifies as other than male.


Asians have been wearing masks for almost a century, been to Japan and Thailand many times, usually 5% masked pre pandemic, what a screwed up place! I bet there are 5% of our folks that will end up doing the same after this is all over, so sad.


----------



## Monello

They were masks in China because in the industrial areas the air is toxic.


----------



## Hijinx

Monello said:


> They were masks in China because in the industrial areas the air is toxic.



Toxic from making things to be sold in America by slave labor.
Like Nike, and Buick.


----------



## BOP

Not a cartoon, but....


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello

BOP said:


> Not a cartoon, but....



Barack obama approves this message.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*All the Republican rats*


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Monello

GURPS said:


> View attachment 154102


Somehow over a thousand people liked this tweet.


----------



## Sneakers

Monello said:


> Somehow over a thousand people liked this tweet.


And I'm sure many, many more would if they saw it.
What an idiot.


----------



## Hijinx

I cannot find much on Dr. Seers PHD, but I am not a great researcher.
What I get from my search is that she really doesn't exist.
She is a parody much like the Onion or Babylon Bee., or else she is totally insane.

Anyone with a PHD in anything but the Medical sense and uses that title to put themselves over as more qualified to make an argument in anything other than the one thing they got their PHD in is a little too enamored with their own self worth.
If she really exists a reading of her twitters should convince all that she is full of shiit


----------



## DaSDGuy

GURPS said:


> View attachment 154102


Ok, that tweet hurt my feelings. Using your logic it is illegal and now banned. And you should lose your job for being so offensive.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Hijinx said:


> I cannot find much on Dr. Seers PHD, but I am not a great researcher.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## PrchJrkr

Kyle said:


> View attachment 154114


I know I'm going to hell for laughing at him, but that right there is funny.


----------



## Tech

Kyle said:


> View attachment 154112


And he's not even wearing it correctly.


----------



## Bluecrqbe

Kyle said:


> View attachment 154112


Saw this video this morning, bless this woman, the harassment she faced just trying to collect her packages....what have we become?


----------



## Hijinx

The easiest way to get rid of this woman would have been to get her packages and then she would leave.
Instead they put themselves in more danger by arguing with her.
Yes; She is a pain in the ass, but a little common sense goes a long way.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Bluecrqbe

Kyle said:


> View attachment 154112


There are a lot more freedom loving American’s having enough! This video warms my heart, in a Bloomingdales of all places! Look at these beautiful folks


----------



## gemma_rae

MandyP said:


> There are a lot more freedom loving American’s having enough! This video warms my heart, in a Bloomingdales of all places! Look at these beautiful folks



MandyP'd herself because there were no explosives, arson, and assault with intent to maim. Poor MandyP'd, but her new found warmth and moisture will protect her, or get her moldy.

A question if I may MandyP head, why is Bloomingdales holding a Super Spreader event for masked liberal idiots? Aren't you retards supposed to be saving lives by staying home?


----------



## Bluecrqbe

gemma_rae said:


> A question if I may MandyP head, why is Bloomingdales holding a Super Spreader event for masked liberal idiots? Aren't you retards supposed to be saving lives by staying home?


liberals shop at Bloomingdales?


----------



## Bluecrqbe

Another beautiful citizen fighting against tyranny, this time in a grocery store, this poor lady, obviously pushed past the point of patience. You can see her use all her strength to continue the fight for freedom, and her sweet voice at the end, it honestly fills me with quite a bit of hope.


----------



## gemma_rae

MandyP said:


> Another beautiful citizen fighting against *tranny*.


Okay, that was pretty funny, but again, aren't you libtards supposed to be *saving lives by staying home?*


----------



## herb749

MandyP said:


> liberals shop at Bloomingdales?




Elite ones sure do.


----------



## Monello

Cletus better rein in Wanda.


----------



## Bluecrqbe

Monello said:


> Cletus better rein in Wanda.


I think we found Sindey Powell’s Kraken


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Sneakers

RoseRed said:


> View attachment 154404


groan...


----------



## BOP

MandyP said:


> liberals shop at Bloomingdales?


Shoplift.


----------



## GURPS

Insanity Wrap has been assured by at least two sources that this is a genuine chyron run by CNN this week.

“Violence is Peace, Freedom is Slavery, Ignorance is Strength,” is very nearly what George Orwell wrote. CNN merely subbed out “war” for “violence.”

(Judging by the result of the recent election, Orwell sure got that last part right.)

Anyway, CNN went full Orwell. You never go full Orwell.

On the other hand, Insanity Wrap is forced to admit, if you’re going to go full Orwell, it’s probably correct to do it when Adam Schiff is on.









						Insanity Wrap #123: 'War Is Peace,' CNN Goes Full Orwell
					

Insanity Wrap needs to know: What the hell was CNN thinking aping George Orwell almost word-for-word? Answer: Maybe they were hoping to get Brownie points for honesty....




					pjmedia.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle




----------



## DaSDGuy

Kyle said:


> View attachment 154895


I would have said a** on an a**, but that would be redundant.


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## GURPS




----------



## herb749

I'll try to find the one from Facebook of Raggedy Anne at the podium .


----------



## Gilligan




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle

Reporter:  "Why must you asnswer "I'll have to circle back" to every question?

Psaki:  "Because I suck at my job of covering for the Commander in Cheat!"


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Monello

Kyle said:


> Reporter:  "Why must you answer "I'll have to circle back" to every question?
> 
> Psaki:  "Because I psuck at my job of covering for the Commander in Cheat!"


All better now.


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## SamSpade

GURPS said:


> View attachment 154983


I swear this is like hiring back a guy who quit a job at your firm JUST so you can fire him.
If they want to prosecute a private citizen - take him to court like the rest of us.


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## WingsOfGold

Someone should draw an anus on the back of Ratskins head to make the perfect assshole.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS




----------



## WingsOfGold




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle

Not a cartoon, but...


----------



## RareBreed

Kyle said:


> Not a cartoon, but...
> 
> View attachment 155431


Or a sh*t show.


----------



## Hijinx

Kyle said:


> Not a cartoon, but...
> 
> View attachment 155431




That's a good name for it.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## CPUSA

DaSDGuy said:


> I would have said a** on an a**, but that would be redundant.


An ass with no class...


----------



## WingsOfGold

(best Hitchcock voice) And now a word from our sponsor.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## DaSDGuy




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle




----------



## This_person




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Hijinx

Kyle said:


> View attachment 156214



Sick assed white guilt bastards.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle

Political Cartoon of the Day:   'Deadly Compassion'
					






					www.foxnews.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle

Political Cartoons - DC Cartoons - Washington Times
					






					www.washingtontimes.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle

Political Cartoon of the Day:   'Deadly Compassion'
					






					www.foxnews.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## WingsOfGold




----------



## Tech

WingsOfGold said:


> View attachment 156876


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed

I don't understand the hatred for Israel.


----------



## Kyle

It all comes down to Ishmael and Issac.


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> It all comes down to Ishmael and Issac.


A whale?


----------



## Kyle

RoseRed said:


> A whale?


Sons of Abraham. Ishmael was sent away with his mother and regarded as the origin of the arabic people.


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> Sons of Abraham. Ishmael was sent away with his mother and regarded as the origin of the arabic people.


OK.  I've never read the Bible.


----------



## Kyle

RoseRed said:


> OK.  I've never read the Bible.


I could give you a plot summary but the ending is


----------



## WingsOfGold




----------



## Louise

Tech said:


> View attachment 156877



The resemblance is uncanny.  Good one!


----------



## Monello

Louise said:


> The resemblance is uncanny.  Good one!


Dog crap attracts less flies.


----------



## WingsOfGold

Louise said:


> The resemblance is uncanny.  Good one!


Obviously didn't eat corn the night before.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## WingsOfGold




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## WingsOfGold




----------



## BOP

Kyle said:


> View attachment 156070


Ima gonna see if I get fact-checked on FB.


----------



## Kyle

BOP said:


> Ima gonna see if I get fact-checked on FB.


Good Luck.

They'll probably ban you too!


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle

I could see Democrats being the ones that would side with the "Visitors" in V.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## PeoplesElbow

GURPS said:


> View attachment 157540


That just means that the Olympics is going to be cancelled so they can say this without causing too much of an uproar.


----------



## Louise

GURPS said:


> View attachment 157098


I believe in 2 out of 3.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Clem72

GURPS said:


> View attachment 157540



This is weird, do they mean the IOC banned it? If so, why say Japan? Or did Japan make it "illegal" in general, in which case who cares, there's zero chance they would arrest or detain a foreigner for it.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS




----------



## HGMilstead

GURPS said:


> View attachment 157602


----------



## Louise

HGMilstead said:


> View attachment 157830


Is that you?


----------



## HGMilstead

Louise said:


> Is that you?



it will be some day, I fear.


----------



## GURPS

aww someone got their fee fee;s hurt


----------



## CPUSA

HGMilstead said:


> View attachment 157830


Working hard...something YOU have NEVER subjected yourself to...

Bitching & moaning...something YOU have subjected ALL of us to...


----------



## HGMilstead

CPUSA said:


> Working hard...something YOU have NEVER subjected yourself to...
> 
> Bitching & moaning...something YOU have subjected ALL of us to...



riiiiiiiiiiight. Take a leisurely stroll through this forum and gaze upon the endless streams of bitching and moaning by folks such as GURPS — posts made well before I’ve ever set foot here. Just endless streams of angry and sometimes paranoid bullshit.

look no further than your angry-caps reply above ya turkey. Go look at even the pleasant or neutral threads that within a few replies devolve into (often politically based) bitching and moaning.

it’s pretty standard internet culture, I suppose, but many here are 100% complicit in it.


----------



## HGMilstead

GURPS said:


> aww someone got their fee fee;s hurt



oh gurps. You so silly.


----------



## Gilligan

HGMilstead said:


> posts made well before I’ve ever set foot here.


----------



## CPUSA

HGMilstead said:


> Go look at even the pleasant or neutral threads that within a few replies devolve into (often politically based) bitching and moaning.


I went back & looked and you know what I discovered?
YOU have typically said something ignorant that gets the mood change rolling.

And it's typically you bitching or moaning about some Democrat lie that you swear is the truth...


----------



## HGMilstead

CPUSA said:


> I went back & looked and you know what I discovered?
> YOU have typically said something ignorant that gets the mood change rolling.
> 
> And it's typically you bitching or moaning about some Democrat lie that you swear is the truth...



okie dokie.


----------



## phreddyp

HGMilstead said:


> okie dokie.


It's a bitch when someone calls you out on your operation, especially when they have nailed you to the cross.


----------



## Gilligan

HGMilstead said:


> okie dokie.


How's the weather in Houston today?


----------



## HGMilstead

phreddyp said:


> It's a bitch when someone calls you out on your operation, especially when they have nailed you to the cross.



sure thing.


----------



## wharf rat




----------



## Kyle

Perfect!


----------



## Bare-ya-cuda

HGMilstead said:


> it will be some day, I fear.


Starting your transition are you?


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## DaSDGuy

HGMilstead said:
posts made well before I’ve ever set foot here.


Gilligan said:


>


Slugs have feet?


----------



## GURPS




----------



## DaSDGuy

GURPS said:


> View attachment 158129


The real Fauci


----------



## ontheriver

Did HG poof?  Good.  Liar.


----------



## GURPS

ontheriver said:


> Did HG poof?  Good.  Liar.




Sapidus
St Johns
Salvadore
Blue Cubed

and a bunch of other accounts .. comes and goes


----------



## GURPS

HGMilstead said:


> gaze upon the endless streams of bitching and moaning by folks such as GURPS


----------



## ontheriver

GURPS said:


> Sapidus
> St Johns
> Salvadore
> Blue Cubed
> 
> and a bunch of other accounts .. comes and goes



I can take troll posts.  Sometimes they're amusing.  However, lying about a sick child really, really, pizzed me off.  No mercy.

If I could slap his face, really hard.... I would.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Monello

This is a very entertaining thread.  I look forward to see how the pundits frame the most recent social issues and government actions.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle

Political Cartoon of the Day:   'Deadly Compassion'
					






					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Hijinx

Kyle said:


> Political Cartoon of the Day:   'Deadly Compassion'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com



One thing about that meme is the truth that is being played as humorous.
This sht aint funny.  That cartoon is truth.
We have a Government run by Democrats who are more concerned about getting illegals in this country than they are about the welfare of Americans. Illegals they want in. Not Cubans who might vote republican because they already know how it is to live under communism.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## NPC




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## WingsOfGold




----------



## Kyle

WingsOfGold said:


> View attachment 158734


Now every time I see him, I’m going to picture him exactly that way.


----------



## Monello

Kyle said:


> Now every time I see him, I’m going to picture him exactly that way.


As you should.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## WingsOfGold




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Hijinx

Harmless as an enemy and a friend who cannot be trusted.
Not a bad synopsis.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## donbarzini

Monello said:


> That's AOC.  Those are crazy eyes.


Thought AOC was bottom row 2nd from right


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...


----------



## Hijinx

NO ONE can change into a woman if they weren't born that way.

He is a fruit cake, and mental case, and should ne in an institution.
Although being in the Biden Administration I guess you could say he is in a mental institution.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Bann




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## UglyBear

I love the message, but the misspelling in the end will throw a lot of people off the message.  C’mon our side, let’s use spellcheck!  We need to get to as many people as possible, and make it stick.


----------



## Ken King

UglyBear said:


> I love the message, but the misspelling in the end will throw a lot of people off the message.  C’mon our side, let’s use spellcheck!  We need to get to as many people as possible, and make it stick.


Not to mention it was 11 Marines, a Soldier, and a Sailor.


----------



## GURPS

Hey I just snatched it off of Facebook .....


----------



## Hijinx

UglyBear said:


> I love the message, but the misspelling in the end will throw a lot of people off the message.  C’mon our side, let’s use spellcheck!  We need to get to as many people as possible, and make it stick.



Spellcheck would not have caught that. "Your" is spelled correctly, it's just the wrong word.


----------



## UglyBear

GURPS said:


> Hey I just snatched it off of Facebook .....


Yeah, I know, my mini-rant was not directed at you, but in general at meme creators.  It’s quite often that a clever meme will have a distracting misspelling or use of a wrong word.


----------



## Crabcake42

That guy who posts all these stories, I’m not surprised he didn’t know “your” was wrong here. I’m pretty sure he’s ESL.
Kudos to you folks being nice about pointing it out, it really slapped me when I read it,


----------



## GURPS

Crabcake42 said:


> I’m pretty sure he’s ESL.




WTF are you talking about


----------



## UglyBear

GURPS said:


> WTF are you talking about


He/she/it is implying that you are an “English as Second Language” learner.  Possibly a Moscow based troll.    I totally agree!

The irony is so thick it needs chainsaw to cut.  I owe you a beer at the next M&G


----------



## Gilligan




----------



## GURPS

UglyBear said:


> He/she/it is implying that you are an “English as Second Language” learner. Possibly a Moscow based troll.  I totally agree!
> 
> The irony is so thick it needs chainsaw to cut. I owe you a beer at the next M&G




Oh Boy ... TJ / Transporter / Gunsmoke Must be back ..... 


That was her favorite - I was a ' Paid ' Russian Bot .... how the fuk do you pay a Bot - by definition a bot is a computer program 


we should do a Sit Down .... you and I and the Col ..


----------



## UglyBear

GURPS said:


> Oh Boy ... TJ / Transporter / Gunsmoke Must be back .....
> 
> 
> That was her favorite - I was a ' Paid ' Russian Bot .... how the fuk do you pay a Bot - by definition a bot is a computer program
> 
> 
> we should do a Sit Down .... you and I and the Col ..


A bot can be a piece of code, or an advanced biological machine fed by vodka and stale rye bread . You would be the former.


----------



## CPUSA

Crabcake42 said:


> That guy who posts all these stories, I’m not surprised he didn’t know “your” was wrong here. I’m pretty sure he’s ESL.
> Kudos to you folks being nice about pointing it out, it really slapped me when I read it,


And I'm pretty sure you're IEP...just in the back of the short bus, eating paste & licking windows...


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Sneakers

GURPS said:


> View attachment 159293


And I know many people that fit that category.


----------



## Kyle

Sneakers said:


> And I know many people that fit that category.


I’ve always found the feds with advanced degrees entertaining in public speaking events.

Some of them rival Yogi Berra.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> View attachment 159357



Proud to be a member.


----------



## Monello

Hijinx said:


> Proud to be a member.


Are there any dues?  How about a secret handshake?


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## workerbee




----------



## GURPS




----------



## BOP




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## stgislander

GURPS said:


> View attachment 159572


We could have a discussion on "high three" but that's would be for another thread.


----------



## Kyle

GURPS said:


> View attachment 159572


----------



## Monello

Kyle said:


> View attachment 159573


Nork body armor


----------



## Tech

Kyle said:


> View attachment 159573



Wonder what old Lionel could do?


----------



## Hijinx




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## WingsOfGold

GURPS said:


> View attachment 159841


Lois Learner will run the division.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## BOP




----------



## GURPS




----------



## BOP




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle

GURPS said:


> View attachment 160082



it would be so entertaining if smoke appeared when they contradict themselves and realize it.


----------



## GURPS

Kyle said:


> it would be so entertaining if smoke appeared when they contradict themselves and realize it.





I'd like to see their heads explode like Scanners


----------



## Monello

GURPS said:


> View attachment 160082


Following 'the science', shows us that homogeneous populations(Iceland, Japan) live in a harmonious society.  Heterogeneous populations(Rwanda, Israel, Northern Ireland, Kashmir) occupy a land full of civil strife & occasional violent conflict.  Our own honest evaluation of the world demonstrates the same realization.  Despite how many times the tell us, diversity doesn't strengthen any nation.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



Monello said:


> Following 'the science', shows us that homogeneous populations(Iceland, Japan) live in a harmonious society.  Heterogeneous populations(Rwanda, Israel, Northern Ireland, Kashmir) occupy a land full of civil strife & occasional violent conflict.  Our own honest evaluation of the world demonstrates the same realization.  Despite how many times the tell us, diversity doesn't strengthen any nation.


Today's diversity in the US ...

The only major group in the US which suffers from consistent systemic discrimination is White males. Other groups get special scholarships, special business loans, special voter registration drives, home loans, business set-asides, private hiring preferences, special preferences in various welfare programs, educational programs, extra points in governmental job applications, and (except for Asians) extra points when applying for college. To make it worse, Critical Race Theory is teaching children all over the country that White men are the source of all our nation's problems. Meanwhile, White men are the only major demographic group which pays MORE in taxes than they receive in benefits.

White men! DON'T stand up! Sit down instead. Lay down your tools. Walk off the job. You are being made to pull the wagon while other people ride. If we can't have equality, why are we still working? Hell, they don't even talk nice about us.


----------



## Hijinx

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> Today's diversity in the US ...
> 
> The only major group in the US which suffers from consistent systemic discrimination is White males. Other groups get special scholarships, special business loans, special voter registration drives, home loans, business set-asides, private hiring preferences, special preferences in various welfare programs, educational programs, extra points in governmental job applications, and (except for Asians) extra points when applying for college. To make it worse, Critical Race Theory is teaching children all over the country that White men are the source of all our nation's problems. Meanwhile, White men are the only major demographic group which pays MORE in taxes than they receive in benefits.
> 
> White men! DON'T stand up! Sit down instead. Lay down your tools. Walk off the job. You are being made to pull the wagon while other people ride. If we can't have equality, why are we still working? Hell, they don't even talk nice about us.



What is worse is that so many white men and especially women join with those  who degrade white men.
If white men are so bad how did this great country get started and grow , yet when white men are denigrated it is now in such trouble. This country was created and built by white men with guns.

That should get a rise from the peanut gallery


----------



## Monello

Hijinx said:


> What is worse is that so many white men and especially women join with those  who degrade white men.
> If white men are so bad how did this great country get started and grow , yet when white men are denigrated it is now in such trouble. This country was created and built by white men with guns.
> 
> That should get a rise from the peanut gallery


And all the bipoc people want to illegally move to majority white nations.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



Monello said:


> And all the bipoc people want to illegally move to majority white nations.


Actually? I think they are being paid to get here/there, and/or once they are here/there as well.


----------



## Hijinx

Maybe that is the secret we don't know about.
This country is so great that everyone wants to come here.
maybe the democrats know something we don't.
That if they make it worse by accepting the dregs of other countries it will not be so great and then they will stop coming.
That makes as much sense a Butt juice saying that the ships are laying off shore because Biden's plans are working so well.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle

GURPS said:


> View attachment 160149


I'll bet his mother wishes he'd left her there.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## stgislander




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle

GURPS said:


> View attachment 160605


Yep.

That's it in a nutshell.


Emphasis on NUT.


----------



## Tech

GURPS said:


> View attachment 160605


Hate when the press puts the left in a nicer light than they really are.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Tech




----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## workerbee




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...






And more. Graphic would have bee too big to properly fit all propaganda outlets, and see, but you get the point.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

In regards to the open board and incoming flights from person's not properly vetted from Afghanistan.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...


----------



## Hijinx

The crazy thing is that some "scientists" say that the vaccine may have aided in a person getting Omicron.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...


----------



## Hijinx




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Monello




----------



## DaSDGuy

The difference between Brandon and the GOP.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Monello

GURPS said:


> View attachment 162115


That's joe's version of warp speed.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Bushy23




----------



## GURPS

hey dick head the book was not banned ..... only removed from the schools curriculum


but hey, don't let FACTS stand in the way of your lies


----------



## Tech

GURPS said:


> hey dick head the book was not banned ..... only removed from the schools curriculum
> 
> 
> but hey, don't let FACTS stand in the way of your lies


Can't have the students read it in the schools, it may sound familiar.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...


----------



## WingsOfGold




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech

1


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle

Political Cartoon of the Day:   'Deadly Compassion'
					






					www.foxnews.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...


----------



## glhs837

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...



How about all organizations? Or should unions count not as corporations? PACs? SuperPACs?


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



glhs837 said:


> How about all organizations? Or should unions count not as corporations? PACs? SuperPACs?


Pretty sure if these type of entities were around in Teddy's time, he would have included those as well.


----------



## GURPS

...


----------



## GURPS

...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

...


----------



## GURPS




----------



## WingsOfGold

GURPS said:


> ...


Most have no idea how true that is!


----------



## Hijinx

Biden is destroying our energy source in order to build a source that is not ready for prime time.
Just as they frightened Americans over Covid they are trying to frighten us over Climate Change and the environment.
One day after we spend $Billions building the electrical infrastructure  for the demand cars and homes and even lawn mowers will place on the grid, it may be time to switch over to electric, but that day should come as a gradual change over the next 20 to 30 years. It cannot happen tomorrow without Shortages of energy , shortages of food, and the destruction of our economy.

It is just impossible and another impossibility is to explain this to the Insane-=-yes insane liberals and their suck-assed politicians who refuse to listen to reason.


----------



## Louise

Hijinx said:


> Biden is destroying our energy source in order to build a source that is not ready for prime time.
> Just as they frightened Americans over Covid they are trying to frighten us over Climate Change and the environment.
> One day after we spend $Billions building the electrical infrastructure  for the demand cars and homes and even lawn mowers will place on the grid, it may be time to switch over to electric, but that day should come as a gradual change over the next 20 to 30 years. It cannot happen tomorrow without Shortages of energy , shortages of food, and the destruction of our economy.
> 
> It is just impossible and another impossibility is to explain this to the Insane-=-yes insane liberals and their suck-assed politicians who refuse to listen to reason.








						A bulldozer burying wind turbine blades. - The Daily Populous
					

A bulldozer burying wind turbine blades. - The Daily Populous




					dailypopulous.com


----------



## Louise

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...


Teddy was awesome!


----------



## Louise

Hijinx said:


> Biden is destroying our energy source in order to build a source that is not ready for prime time.
> Just as they frightened Americans over Covid they are trying to frighten us over Climate Change and the environment.
> One day after we spend $Billions building the electrical infrastructure  for the demand cars and homes and even lawn mowers will place on the grid, it may be time to switch over to electric, but that day should come as a gradual change over the next 20 to 30 years. It cannot happen tomorrow without Shortages of energy , shortages of food, and the destruction of our economy.
> 
> It is just impossible and another impossibility is to explain this to the Insane-=-yes insane liberals and their suck-assed politicians who refuse to listen to reason.


It is all about power over the people, now.  Period.  It will take a lot of patriot power to be sure the midterms are not corrupted like the last election. Dems have never changed.  They were the founders of the Ku Klux Klan, and still are members, today.  They don’t wear white hoods, anymore, but now have built a fence around Our Capitol. Same thing.  They have changed the narrative to white people are racist; even though their whiteness started the KKK.  It is hard to live in a hypocritical World, but we will survive.  Lock and load is important at this time.  God bless the USA.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

The current administration .......


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Hijinx

A legitimate Question here.
Who is crazy. the guy who thinks cutting off his junk makes him a woman.
Or the people who believe that guys who cut off their junk are women.?


----------



## Monello

Hijinx said:


> A legitimate Question here.
> Who is crazy. the guy who thinks cutting off his junk makes him a woman.
> Or the people who believe that guys who cut off their junk are women.?


Yes.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Grumpy

Rat Colony Beneath D.C. Disgusted To Find City Infested With Politicians
					

RAT LAND—A rat colony underneath Washington, D.C. recently became aware of a surface world with blue skies, warm sunlight, and abundant garbage. The colony, ruled by a council of noble volunteers, was planning a great move to the "land of plenty" until it was discovered to be infested with...




					babylonbee.com


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...


----------



## GURPS




----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...


----------



## Kyle

GURPS said:


> View attachment 163813


Amusing but, sadly, real too.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...

Can be applied to our lack of immigration policies, certain types of housing, and demographics, today as well.


----------



## Bluecrqbe




----------



## Ken King

MandyP said:


> View attachment 164019


Broke out your family album, huh?


----------



## WingsOfGold

MandyP said:


> View attachment 164019


You left out............. "Your 3rd bastard bitch at gov't expense, time for spay".


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Tech

WingsOfGold said:


> You left out............. "Your 3rd bastard bitch at gov't expense, time for spay".


Demands no kill animal shelters. The unborn are parasites.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## WingsOfGold




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



GURPS said:


> View attachment 164273


Isn't quite a sad state of affairs that the United States of America, supposedly one of the wealthiest and resource rich nations on the planet, is accepting aide, from Germany, as we speak, in the form of baby formula, being flown here in the bellies of US military transport cargo aircraft? My, how we have fallen. Caused not by an illegitimate President, but by those that control him and our government, doing their best to destroy what little remains of our great Republic.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Tech




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> View attachment 164624


It's getting there fast. I already stay home much more.


----------



## WingsOfGold

GURPS said:


> View attachment 164624


Mean tweets or inflation............... happy yet asssholes?


----------



## GURPS




----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...

The first MAGA ....


----------



## GURPS




----------



## stgislander

GURPS said:


> View attachment 164664


Remember how the anti-Clinton political cartoons always had a bra hanging out of his pocket somewhere?  Biden's cartoons will be remembered for the sippy cup.


----------



## GURPS

stgislander said:


> Remember how the anti-Clinton political cartoons always had a bra hanging out of his pocket somewhere?




Yep and Clinton was also a ' little ' boy maybe 8 or 10 on a Tri-Cycle in many as well ... the glory days I was reading the Washington Times and listening to Rush


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Hijinx

When you are paying $4.99 for gas does 18 cents keep anyone from eating?


----------



## herb749

Hijinx said:


> When you are paying $4.99 for gas does 18 cents keep anyone from eating?




Does it even get you 2 items off the Dollar menu. ? Democrats think this is a big deal. Its here's some money off gas, be grateful .


----------



## Hijinx

herb749 said:


> Does it even get you 2 items off the Dollar menu. ? Democrats think this is a big deal. Its here's some money off gas, be grateful .


It's a freaking insult is what it is.
This man has almost tripled the cost of gasoline and he offers a pittance and we are supposed to be grateful.
Well F him and the horse he rode in on.

By the way there is no more dollar menu and the Dollar Tree is a buck and a quarter now.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## WingsOfGold

GURPS said:


> View attachment 164805


Gas prices DOES have some value. FAR fewer sightseers and atv's riding up and down my road kicking up a clouds of dust. (dirt gravel road) Fewer idiots knocking on my door asking if I will pull them out of the river.
Longest distance I go is 155 miles to and from Cherokee each way. Them being the nice peaceful injuns they are give me 75 dollars each week gas allowance in addition to the many other comps.  Tomorrow free tickets to see Kansas (yes, they're still around)


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Hijinx




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## WingsOfGold




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...


----------



## Monello

LightRoasted said:


> For your consideration ...


They can sweat some of that weight off as they roam around the Arizona desert in July.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Hijinx

Americans are stupid to supply China with the money to build their military to take Taiwan.
We do this by sending them our money for their exports.

How stupid is it to send the Saudi's The Russians, or anyone else our money to buy their oil when we have an abundance of it under America and this goofy old man refuses to allow our oil companies to drill for it?
He says he wants to save the environment for the future Americans by destroying the Americans on the planet now. And here we are growing Americans and educating them in left colleges and today's generation doesn't have any idea how to work.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

the revenge of the shape rotators (part 1)
					

how memes can save the world




					boriquagato.substack.com
				












modern media has exacerbated this. it seeks crisis and conflict of people on people in a manner more prolific than prior periods because it’s inherent to the medium.

in this age of media activism and bespoke talking point regurgitation tailored for every demanding echo chamber and bias-confirmation hungry coffee klatch, it can get pretty severe.

media seeks to inflame not to inform.

that which used to be no big deal










is suddenly reason to lose our minds, change our lives, sell our cars, and start eating bugs.

but look at those temperatures closely. they’re lower, not higher. it’s not the world that changed, it’s the manner in which the world is being presented. this has long worked to mislead, but this ability is failing, supplanted by a new memetic technology.

memes like the one above are anti-propagandistic gold. their informational density is surreal and they lay plain not only how shabby this trick is but how the trick is done so you can more easily spot the next one. best, they teach away from the provocative image that previously evoked fear or rage and invert it so that the same image in the future now screams “they are manipulating you” instead.

*it’s an entire argument, indictment, and informational immune booster in one simple medium.*

memes are changing everything.

you can now distill an entire ethos into 10 seconds of attention by evoking myriad connections by utilizing familiar content repurposed as an elicitation of linkage.






and that is the path to victory for even if modern media is indeed more inimical to information and more disposed to manipulate and mislead us it is also more capable of absolutely destroying this practice because memes are ascendant and memes are different. they comprise a serious shift in the informational arms race.

*pictures and soundbites are ruled by emotion, but memes rule by informational density and the power of analogy.*

it’s the revenge of the shape-rotators whose intellectual/rational arguments were too slow to compete with the speed of talking points and powerful imagery. that which takes 6 seconds to say cannot be effectively refuted at mass scale by that which takes 6 minutes to lay out. this fact has long ruled the modern mediasphere, but memes have suddenly given the SR’s the upper hand for memetic information is faster still and calls upon far greater breadth of associative linkage.

*a picture may be 1000 words, but a good meme is a treatise.*

you know the pattern, so you pick up the rest. you fill in the gaps, draw the associations. the true meme does not carry in it all the information it expresses, it’s a shorthand code to show you the linkages between things you already know.

it’s a form of mnemonic.

it’s a map for shape rotation.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## UglyBear

Not a cartoon, but equally funny (in a facepalm way).  This person was responding to a thread on economic numbers.


----------



## Kyle

Alan identifying as a Handmaid aside, he's certainly signaling all his virtues!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS




----------



## BOP

GURPS said:


> View attachment 165276


When even a microbe on another planet is "proof of life," but a full-term neonate is not.


----------



## BOP

GURPS said:


>


Why does that "cop" look like he's from Chippendale's, or Thunder Down Under?


----------



## BOP




----------



## Monello

BOP said:


> When even a microbe on another planet is "proof of life," but a full-term neonate is not.


{Checks DNC talking points}  THAT'S DIFFERENT!!!!

Repeat the line


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## WingsOfGold




----------



## GURPS




----------



## PrchJrkr

GURPS said:


> View attachment 165431


I need.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## WingsOfGold

GURPS said:


> View attachment 165482


I have that Tee shirt, people love it and often take my pic with it!


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## HemiHauler

GURPS said:


> View attachment 165570



Good bot.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Hijinx

If you look hard enough you can find an idiot Judge that will approve anything.

This guy was not a real Judge, but a Magistrate Judge, A Steppinfetchit  Magistrate for real Judges.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## CPUSA

HemiHauler said:


> Good bot.


I've noticed ever since Vrai nailed you with this comment...

It's all you got for a comeback... Too useless & pathetic to create your own original snark
It's EXACTLY what one would expect from a grifter such as yourself


----------



## GURPS

CPUSA said:


> It's all you got for a comeback... Too useless & pathetic to create your own original snark




Nothing Cognazant to say .... useless attempted Snark


----------



## GURPS




----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> View attachment 165811




Someone posted this on another site and a liberal poster complained that not all college students have tatoos & piercings. Missing the part about the father who paid his kids loans.


----------



## GURPS

herb749 said:


> Missing the part about the father who paid his kids loans.




Yep


----------



## CPUSA

herb749 said:


> Someone posted this on another site and a liberal poster complained that not all college students have tatoos & piercings. *Missing the part about the father who paid his kids loans.*


OMG!! That is so strange!!
That's the same part that HH & SappyCrabby miss every time as well...
While pointing out the same innocuous part that this IDIOT LIBERAL pointed out... simply amazing what they miss & what they catch...


----------



## BOP




----------



## BOP




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## BOP




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle

It's always the money.

And for those rare times it isn't the money... It's the power.


----------



## buddscreek

Kyle said:


> It's always the money.
> 
> And for those rare times it isn't the money... It's the power.


which will lead to the money


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## BOP




----------



## BOP




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## BOP

GURPS said:


> View attachment 166099


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## WingsOfGold




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

....


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## PJay




----------



## PJay




----------



## PJay




----------



## PJay




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Tech

PJay said:


> View attachment 166514


I wouldn't be able to pee for at least 24 hours if I walked in on that.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## PJay




----------



## PJay




----------



## herb749

PJay said:


> View attachment 166535



Since we moved the TV into another room our google thing stopped talking to the TV .


----------



## GURPS




----------



## PJay




----------



## Merlin99

PJay said:


> View attachment 166544


I've never seen turtle neck pants before.


----------



## Kyle

Merlin99 said:


> I've never seen turtle neck pants before.


Holds more poo, Like the turtle-neck diaper.


----------



## Ken King

Merlin99 said:


> I've never seen turtle neck pants before.





Kyle said:


> Holds more poo, Like the turtle-neck diaper.


Wouldn't that be turdle-neck?


----------



## Gilligan

Ken King said:


> Wouldn't that be turdle-neck?


groan


----------



## Ken King

Gilligan said:


> groan


Keep that up and you'll pop yours.


----------



## spr1975wshs

Hard to wear the correct size pants when you have no waist.


----------



## PJay




----------



## WingsOfGold

PJay said:


> View attachment 166557


Reap what you sow ahole.


----------



## Hijinx

Gas jumped 25 cents last night and I predict it will go a lot higher now that the Saudi's told joe Biden to go f himself.

So here we have it . Trump filled the strategic Oil Reserve when the price was low, Now Biden has depleted the reserves and is dipping in once again, if he start replenishing it we will pay a sht ton of money for that oil. But that isn't the bad part. The bad part is that oil isscarce right now because the idiot wrote that Executive order and Fuked the whole world with higher oil prices, but now we have Russia and Ukraine fighting, we have China threatening Taiwan, We have Putin threatening to use Nukes and we could end up in a war and need that strategic Reserve, but Bide is pissing our reserves away trying to keep fuel cheaper until after the election.

IMO Ukraine and Russia would not be at war if Trump were President, and China would not be threatening Taiwan if Trump were President.When the Democrats used Covid to destroy Trumps term they as good became responsible for the deaths of all of those killed in both Russia and the Ukraine. Now call me anything you like But that's my opinion.


----------



## WingsOfGold

Hijinx said:


> Gas jumped 25 cents last night and I predict it will go a lot higher now that the Saudi's told joe Biden to go f himself.
> 
> So here we have it . Trump filled the strategic Oil Reserve when the price was low, Now Biden has depleted the reserves and is dipping in once again, if he start replenishing it we will pay a sht ton of money for that oil. But that isn't the bad part. The bad part is that oil isscarce right now because the idiot wrote that Executive order and Fuked the whole world with higher oil prices, but now we have *Russia and Ukraine fighting, we have China threatening Taiwan, We have Putin threatening to use Nukes and we could end up in a war and need that strategic Reserve, but Bide is pissing our reserves away trying to keep fuel cheaper until after the election.*
> 
> IMO Ukraine and Russia would not be at war if Trump were President, and China would not be threatening Taiwan if Trump were President.When the Democrats used Covid to destroy Trumps term they as good became responsible for the deaths of all of those killed in both Russia and the Ukraine. Now call me anything you like But that's my opinion.


What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## stgislander

Hijinx said:


> Gas jumped 25 cents last night and I predict it will go a lot higher now that the Saudi's told joe Biden to go f himself.
> 
> So here we have it . Trump filled the strategic Oil Reserve when the price was low, Now Biden has depleted the reserves and is dipping in once again, if he start replenishing it we will pay a sht ton of money for that oil. But that isn't the bad part. The bad part is that oil isscarce right now because the idiot wrote that Executive order and Fuked the whole world with higher oil prices, but now we have Russia and Ukraine fighting, we have China threatening Taiwan, We have Putin threatening to use Nukes and we could end up in a war and need that strategic Reserve, but Bide is pissing our reserves away trying to keep fuel cheaper until after the election.
> 
> IMO Ukraine and Russia would not be at war if Trump were President, and China would not be threatening Taiwan if Trump were President.When the Democrats used Covid to destroy Trumps term they as good became responsible for the deaths of all of those killed in both Russia and the Ukraine. Now call me anything you like But that's my opinion.


Jumped over 40 cents here in San Diego.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## PJay




----------



## WingsOfGold




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Monello

GURPS said:


> View attachment 166566


Joe has the Saudis right where he wants them.


----------



## PJay




----------



## PJay




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*



*


----------



## PJay




----------



## PJay




----------



## Merlin99

PJay said:


> View attachment 166593


How far do you let him go because he has nukes? How about annexing Alaska? Like Ukraine or not it’s a step to far.


----------



## Sneakers

Merlin99 said:


> How about annexing Alaska?


You can see Russia from Alaska.


----------



## Hijinx

Sneakers said:


> You can see Russia from Alaska.


If they keep electing Murcowski the Russians can have it.


----------



## herb749

Merlin99 said:


> How far do you let him go because he has nukes? How about annexing Alaska? Like Ukraine or not it’s a step to far.



Are their Russians living in Alaska of a majority to say they want to be part of Russia .?


----------



## DaSDGuy

herb749 said:


> Are their Russians living in Alaska of a majority to say they want to be part of Russia .?


Democrats don't rule by majority. All they need is one and they will give away Alaska to defend the oppressed.


----------



## Clem72

herb749 said:


> Are their Russians living in Alaska of a majority to say they want to be part of Russia .?


Russia will just say they didn't understand the concept of money, the contract was forced on them by the imperialist americans so the purchase of Alaska is invalid.


----------



## WingsOfGold




----------



## PJay




----------



## Kyle

Give me the power of the Smitening and I'll clean up.


----------



## Merlin99

herb749 said:


> Are their Russians living in Alaska of a majority to say they want to be part of Russia .


Just for the sake of argument, let’s say that the community around Port Barrow did just that and Putin decided that he has to help these people. It’s a far northers settlement with little to no strategic value, do you say to let him annex that little slice of frozen heaven?


----------



## PJay

Kyle said:


> Give me the power of the Smitening and I'll clean up.


No prisoners! No mercy!


----------



## DaSDGuy

Merlin99 said:


> Just for the sake of argument, let’s say that the community around Port Barrow did just that and Putin decided that he has to help these people. It’s a far northers settlement with little to no strategic value, do you say to let him annex that little slice of frozen heaven?


Sure. Then watch the oil flow to Russia. The environmentalists will love increasing oil drilling there.


----------



## Ken King

Merlin99 said:


> with little to no strategic value,


Really?  Oil, and a foothold on the continent are pretty strategic in my mind.


----------



## Merlin99

You’re looking at the minutiae and missing the point of the post. I don’t care if there’s nothing there but ice and a friendly caribou, it’s worth defending for no other reason than it’s American land


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## WingsOfGold

GURPS said:


> View attachment 166628


Dr Jill obviously didn't wipe.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## PJay




----------



## GURPS




----------



## BOP




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## PJay




----------



## WingsOfGold




----------



## GURPS




----------



## BOP

PJay said:


>



Shared on FB.  They may skip jail for me and go for outright banning.


----------



## BOP




----------



## PJay

BOP said:


> Shared on FB.  They may skip jail for me and go for outright banning.


This one may get you killed


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## BOP




----------



## BOP

*"Old Yeller" - the "woke" remake.*


----------



## GURPS




----------



## BOP




----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> View attachment 166833




Unfortunately


----------



## WingsOfGold




----------



## WingsOfGold

Bitch feels left out.


----------



## BOP




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle

Behold the transitioned party…. Durrrrmacrats.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Hijinx

GURPS said:


> View attachment 166880


It's right there. THE TRUTH, and  half of this country refuses to see it.
They ignore truth, and they would vote again in spite of it.


----------



## BOP

*The question that needs begging is: who was sniffing whose hair?*


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## BOP

Kyle said:


> View attachment 166895


----------



## LightRoasted

For your consideration ...


----------



## PJay

After the Red Tsunami

Me and Julie





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BOP

LightRoasted said:


> For your consideration ...
> 
> View attachment 166900


Also: people who vote 3rd party elect Demonrats.


----------



## BOP

Tell me Biteme doesn't look like Walter from Jeff Dunham.


----------



## Sneakers

BOP said:


> Tell me Biteme doesn't look like Walter from Jeff Dunham.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## BOP

GURPS said:


> View attachment 166930


The Left: "Reeeeeeeee!"


----------



## BOP

A dang good question.  At least with the Won no longer occupying the People's House, they can't scream "ray-sisssss!"


----------



## BOP

Fat, drunk, and stupid is no way to go through life, Brandon.


----------



## WingsOfGold




----------



## WingsOfGold




----------



## WingsOfGold




----------



## WingsOfGold




----------



## BOP

WingsOfGold said:


> View attachment 166959


How to get them to vote works the same way.


----------



## BOP

WingsOfGold said:


> View attachment 166960


Oh, so Steny doesn't count!?

Hussy.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## BOP




----------



## GURPS

Horse Shoe Affect


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Sneakers

BOP said:


> View attachment 166996


Babylon Bee surpassed that months and months ago.


----------



## BOP




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

+


----------



## WingsOfGold

Hey why not post it?


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## BOP




----------



## GURPS




----------



## BOP




----------



## GURPS




----------



## BOP




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Monello

Political cartoon writers have incredible job security these days.


----------



## spr1975wshs

Political Meme


----------



## BOP

spr1975wshs said:


> Political Meme
> View attachment 167291


----------



## Grumpy

Monello said:


> Political cartoon writers have incredible job security these days.


Not too many years ago, comedians would be in 7th heaven with the current administration. But now, not so much


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Bann




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## BOP




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## BOP

Not a cartoon, but still...


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## PJay




----------



## BOP




----------



## WingsOfGold




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## WingsOfGold




----------



## WingsOfGold




----------



## GURPS




----------



## BOP

WingsOfGold said:


> View attachment 167611


It's like they're putting the worst of the worst into public office; rubbing it in our faces that there's nothing we can do about it.

The very reason they're trying so hard to take away our guns - the slumbering public is awakening to the fact that our "elected" officials are doing sh*t that should get them taken out by lead poisoning.


----------



## BOP




----------



## WingsOfGold




----------



## GURPS




----------



## BOP

GURPS said:


> View attachment 167624


But, but, but...Twitter and the Media are Private Companies, dammit!


----------



## Toxick

WingsOfGold said:


> View attachment 167617




Full 85 degree ice-tea nasal spray pattern.


My eyes and sinuses hurt now. Thanks.


----------



## herb749

GURPS said:


> View attachment 167624



Its missing a Facebook ref .


----------



## Hijinx

Toxick said:


> Full 85 degree ice-tea nasal spray pattern.
> 
> 
> My eyes and sinuses hurt now. Thanks.


Yeah but it was funny.


----------



## BOP

WingsOfGold said:


> View attachment 167617


That picture should show "her" standing behind him.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## BOP




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

*



*


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## spr1975wshs

meme starring a badly written cartoon character.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## PJay




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## WingsOfGold




----------



## Hessian

WingsOfGold said:


> View attachment 167836


Well,...it's not unusual. ...........(for back then)


----------



## WingsOfGold

Hessian said:


> Well,...it's not unusual. ...........(for back then)


People were obviously much smarter at that time.


----------



## Tech

Hessian said:


> Well,...it's not unusual. ...........(for back then)


it was new to the pussycat.


----------



## my-thyme

What do you get when you mix YouTube, Twitter, and Facebook?




Spoiler



you twit face


----------



## spr1975wshs

my-thyme said:


> What do you get when you mix YouTube, Twitter, and Facebook?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> you twit face


I was going to say, a Congressional hearing.


----------



## WingsOfGold




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## spr1975wshs

^Alan Dershowitz called the referral unconstitutional.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

...


----------



## PJay




----------



## Kyle




----------



## spr1975wshs

Kyle said:


> View attachment 167915


I grew up under the New England Town Meeting form of government.
The workman standing up to address the Meeting could well have been my dad.
We were a large enough town the we had a representative assembly, the members of which could vote on the warrant issues.
Any registered voter could speak before the Meeting.
Voting members had to be elected every year. My dad was elected 16 years in a row.
The two "Suits" looking up, those would be Mr. Jamison and Mr. Blakely, a CPA and an Attorney, who supported my dad every year.


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

...


----------



## Monello

GURPS said:


> ...


Need a few more Christmas balls.  

Soaring fuel prices
Open borders
Runaway inflation
Identity politic hires 
War in Ukraine
Foreign policy blunders
Dementia
Rampant crime


----------



## WingsOfGold

Monello said:


> Need a few more Christmas balls.
> 
> Soaring fuel prices
> Open borders
> Runaway inflation
> Identity politic hires
> War in Ukraine
> Foreign policy blunders
> Dementia
> Rampant crime


Left out freaks.


----------

